# Первая установка генту

## pix_l

Добрый день.

Первый раз пытаюсь поставить данную ОС. Хочется в ней разобраться. Делаю вроде как по инструкции: гружусь с лайв-минимал, цепляю swap на винте, монтирую разделы в /mnt/gentoo. Скачал 2 файла с нета (stage3 и snapshot из http://mirror.yandex.ru), растарил, подкорректировал /etc/make.conf. В качестве GENTOO_MIRRORS указал "http://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-distfiles" и в качестве SYNC указал "http://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-portage". Затем сделал 

mount -t proc non /mnt/gentoo/proc 

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash && env-update && source /etc/profile

после чего пытаюсь сделать emerge --sync && emerge portage и получаю что адреса mirror.yandex.ru нету.

ИСпользуется АДСЛ с dhcp, но после последних 4 команд если сделать links http://mirror.yandex.ru/.... получаем что команда links не найдена. Подскажите куда копать. Сначала думал что зеркала не верно указаны (т.к. в инструкции было написано про http://gentoo.mega.kg/gentoo), поменял на яндекс но ничего не изменилось.

----------

## cord

links не найдена, потому что livecd minimal, на нем попросту нету links

А в место http://mirror.yandex.ru/ надо было поставить http://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-distfiles/

ps К стати, проверьте настройки DNS; адресс mirror.yandex.ru резолвится? пинг на него идет?

----------

## pix_l

Я вроде написал что:

 *pix_l wrote:*   

> ... Скачал 2 файла с нета (stage3 и snapshot из http://mirror.yandex.ru), растарил, подкорректировал /etc/make.conf. В качестве GENTOO_MIRRORS указал "http://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-distfiles" и в качестве SYNC указал "http://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-portage".
> 
> 

 

Это значит что links прекрасно работает на минимале и через него я и закачал 2 архива.

 *pix_l wrote:*   

> mount -t proc non /mnt/gentoo/proc 
> 
> mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev
> 
> chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash && env-update && source /etc/profile
> ...

 

А после этих команд links перестает работать и синхронизация не производится.

Сейчас попробовал еще раз. В общем, после первых шагов (поключения свэп и монтирования разделов винта) я решил зайти в net-setup eht0 - прописал жестко адреса, после чего вышел и пинганул яндекс - все пучком. Далее делаю вторые шаги (chroot и emerge) и получаю что хост яндекса неизвестен. После чего ни net-setup ни links - "bash команда не найдена"

Позже: пока проблему решил. Надо было с лайва скопировать файл resolv.conf на примонтированный диск.

----------

## neocrust

 *pix_l wrote:*   

> Позже: пока проблему решил. Надо было с лайва скопировать файл resolv.conf на примонтированный диск.

 

 :Laughing: 

Всегда внимательно читайте хэндбук, там всё очень подробно написано.

----------

